Ask HN: Are you satisfied with your work? - serb348
======
jetti
Day job? No. Side business? Yes (especially once I start making money!)

My job now is giving me no skills that I would want in the future. I didn't
realize what the job was when I joined because they kind of switched what I
was going to be doing. Because of that, I'm stuck with ETL stuff when I don't
want to do ETL at all. I don't want to leave because I only spent 10 months at
my last job and don't want to look like a job hopper. Plus I may have a gig
coming down the line to join a startup my old boss has started.

------
stephancoral
My job is essentially meaningless and does nothing for the world and the code
I write is absolutely garbage because I don't care enough and no one cares
enough to critique it or write it themselves.

But I get paid 160k/yr so it's not so bad

~~~
eecks
What do you actually do? (If you don't mind describing it)

~~~
stephancoral
I maintain an internal legacy PHP and Perl (yes, both) web app from the early
2000s for a large corp.

------
hxnjxn
I am. My coworkers are great and that helps a ton.

------
rurban
Love it

------
mrwnmonm
not very much, seems like leading nowhere

